# New Electrician Talk iPhone / iPad / Android App



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm excited to announce our new iPhone app! :thumbsup:

This app makes it fun and easy to access the site while you're on the job. You can also take pictures with your phone and attach them directly to a thread. 

The app is free and you can download it directly from your phone. Just open up the app store and search for "*Electrician Talk*" and you'll find the app. Then just click install. You can also go to www.electriciantalk.com on your iPhone or iPad and it should direct you directly to the app.

Once it's installed, you'll have a new icon on your phone for the forum Forum. Click it and you'll be ready to go. Here are some screen shots. PLEASE NOTE, THESE IMAGES ARE FOR CONTRACTORTALK.COM BUT THIS SITES APP WORKS THE SAME.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

*One setting I recommend you change is the image quality. This setting is found in the iPhone settings > ET Forum > Attachment Quality*


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't seem to get the CT app to work I my phone Nathan, you wouldn't have any ideas why?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Can you give me an idea of what error your seeing? It's working fine on my phone.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

it's probably because my buddy from oklahoma banned me.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I can't seem to get the CT app to work I my phone Nathan, you wouldn't have any ideas why?


Because its a mac :thumbup::laughing:


ps. Cant wait for the droid app!!!


~Matt


----------



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you think you might have an app for blackberry?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

We aren't sure yet... sorry.

FYI, the Android app is now out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It looks like the apps have been a huge success. The number of people using the ap to browse seems to be more and more every day.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, it prompts them to go to the app if they try to access the site from their phone. I hope it leads to more people posting and uploading pictures from the job.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nathan said:


> yea, it prompts them to go to the app if they try to access the site from their phone. I hope it leads to more people posting and posting pictures from the job.


That's how I found it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

We actually have people finding us through the itunes music store now too. Something I hadn't even thought of.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It looks like the apps have been a huge success. The number of people using the ap to browse seems to be more and more every day.


I sure like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

i think its time to make one for blackberry!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It works great. 
Thank you for making it for us.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

No Problem.

FYI, we pushed a new update yesterday. A few bug fixes and a new "pull to update" feature which refreshes a page when you pull it down.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Works even better now. Thanks again.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good for you Nathan. :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh No. More expense. Need to finally discard by 'brick phone' and buy something my kids can spend hours shownig me how to use it. Thanks. The app is a great idea;


Frank


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm excited to announce our new iPhone app! :thumbsup:



> This app makes it fun and easy to access the site while you're on the job. You can also take pictures with your phone and attach them directly to a thread


. 

The app is free and you can download it directly from your phone. Just open up the app store and search for "*Electrician Talk*" and you'll find the app. Then just click install. You can also go to www.electriciantalk.com on your iPhone or iPad and it should direct you directly to the app.

Once it's installed, you'll have a new icon on your phone for the forum Forum. Click it and you'll be ready to go. Here are some screen shots. PLEASE NOTE, THESE IMAGES ARE FOR CONTRACTORTALK.COM BUT THIS SITES APP WORKS THE SAME.














































How do you post a pic that you took on your phone?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*iPod*

Nathan:

I downloaded the file onto my iPod. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Murphy said:


> i think its time to make one for blackberry!


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Houston Electrician (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it's great that you guys developed the I-phone/I-pad app. Some of our estimators are already taking the I-pad out to our residential customers and have been able to show our clients several different lighting options. It beats having to carry around several different catalogs!


----------



## RobChilcott (Feb 2, 2011)

crazyboy said:


> Agreed :thumbup:


 
i would love to see a blackberry app or a palm/HP webos app !!!!
thanks


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Blackberry is for suckers. You all know iPhone is the king of the mountain.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Blackberry is for suckers. You all know iPhone is the king of the mountain.


I have the ET on my iPhone and iPad :thumbsup:


----------



## RobChilcott (Feb 2, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Blackberry is for suckers. You all know iPhone is the king of the mountain.


 
when you work for the man you take whatever he gives you and fly with it -- i prefer my palm os to your IOS any day of the week -- you just have better app access and this is one example. But i would still like to see either a BB or a webos app or both 

thanks


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Blackberry is for suckers. You all know iPhone is the king of the mountain.



My BB is bulletproof and *PAID FOR*......:whistling2::laughing:

I will eventually switch to an Iphone now that Verizon has them but it won't be anytime soon. :no:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You all know iPhone is the king of the mountain.


They're piling "**it" that high now?:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RobChilcott (Feb 2, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> They're piling "**it" that high now?:laughing::thumbup:


 
high enough that someone has to be king of it


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

10 billion apps sold.



They were almost broke and pau once. Stock was down to $5 bucks. They say he who dies with the most toy's wins. Steve won.


----------



## ericaminto (Feb 5, 2011)

seems to be good one..


----------



## mkgrady (May 20, 2008)

RobChilcott said:


> when you work for the man you take whatever he gives you and fly with it -- i prefer my palm os to your IOS any day of the week -- you just have better app access and this is one example. But i would still like to see either a BB or a webos app or both
> 
> thanks


Another vote for the Palm phone App. I like the phone way better than an Iphone or Droid. It fits in my pocket like it's not even there. I find the other phones too bulky. The only drawback is the lack of apps.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I am using this application on my IPod and when I have access to WiFi can read and post. As far as the IPod goes it allows me to send pictures, YouTube videos and download my files so I can save them for use when off line. PDF documents are easy to save.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I really like the app and use it everyday. 

One thing is the lack of thanks button even though it is relatively new to ET. 

Another, I would like to be able to see post count and location for members replying to threads. 

Also, I need to be able to post smileys!

These minor things won't keep me from using it, though!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I really like the app and use it everyday.
> 
> One thing is the lack of thanks button even though it is relatively new to ET.
> 
> ...


I just used the Thank You button on my IPod.

Now the Smiley's:thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just used the ignore button

ignore list. :thumbup:

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Download onto your Iphone or Ipod*

Read this on your Iphone or Ipod and download it.

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/PDF/CodesStandards/NECProposalForm.doc


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Download this electrical safety student manual from NIOSH onto your device:

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/2009-113/pdfs/2009-113.pdf


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Downloading files onto your device*

I just downloaded this file into the * iBook* folder and it can be read or emailed.

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/2009-113/pdfs/2009-113.pdf


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I just downloaded this file into the iBook folder and it can be read or emailed.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/2009-113/pdfs/2009-113.pdf


Thanks Joe. 
It opened in Good Reader also. 
Do you have anything in regards to proper PPE selection? In this same type of student style format?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*PPE Information*



Wirenuting said:


> Thanks Joe.
> It opened in Good Reader also.
> Do you have anything in regards to proper PPE selection? In this same type of student style format?


Let's try this one:

http://www.osha.gov/dte/library/ppe_assessment/ppe_assessment.pdf

If you search for electricians ppe pdf many will show up. See the images too when in Google. I will search too.

PS: Is your Good Reader a free application?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Let's try this one:
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/dte/library/ppe_assessment/ppe_assessment.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. 
I think Good reader was $5 and it was well worth it. IBook is nice but didn't work nearly as well as good reader. I love free stuff but this was well worth the cost. You can copy paste, annotate, ect, ect. But one of the best things was the ability to easily drag & drop files from your desktop. It complaments NoteMaster very well for me. 
I have an IPhone 3G and IBook crashed me all the time. Good reader doesn't do that and it loads files quickly.


----------



## annaharryson (Mar 30, 2011)

wow its a great application... i really liked it..!


----------



## Robpt86 (Apr 18, 2011)

A Blackberry App would be great too.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

walkerj said:


> I really like the app and use it everyday.
> 
> One thing is the lack of thanks button even though it is relatively new to ET.
> 
> ...


Posted from the iPhone App


Edit:Smileys didn't come through.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

tkb said:


> Posted from the iPhone App
> 
> 
> Edit:Smileys didn't come through.


Sure they did. 



----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Sure they did.
> 


On the iPhone but not on the PC. 


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

Is it in perfect condition nw?
any way its good effort.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Hey Nathan any word on a BB app or if you are even going to have one?


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

The app is great! Works perfect on my 3GS! I was hoping someone would be able to help me post a pic from my iPhone. I try to copy the pic and paste it. But it doesn't give me the "paste" option. Any help would be great! 


----------



## Robpt86 (Apr 18, 2011)

Any info on a potential Blackberry app? I would be very helpful for us BB users.


----------

